# Reanálises NCEP



## AlexandreRF (25 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Olá bom dia, sou novo na área e preciso fazer algumas comparações do modelo Eta como as reanálises do NCEP da américa do sul, entrentanto não consigo encontrar os dados destas reanálises feitas pelo NCEP, para baixar.

Alguém saberia onde conseguir esses dados ?

Desde já agradeço toda a ajuda.

Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2012 às 14:05)

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/cgi-bin/data/composites/printpage.pl


----------

